# painted some blades



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

i baught some blank colorado blades and painted them and added some tape. i think i will try some out right now on the G.C.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

You can get blanks from Peerless as well, he's has new deep cup colorado's in copper and silver.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

I was going to ask Van where he got his blanks. Do you have a web site or something for Peerless?


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

BigDaddy300 said:


> I was going to ask Van where he got his blanks. Do you have a web site or something for Peerless?


pm him or http://www.peerlesspredator.com/fis...d/736?osCsid=9ce35e2d78114d39c363985af7634aef


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

K gonefishin said:


> pm him or http://www.peerlesspredator.com/fis...d/736?osCsid=9ce35e2d78114d39c363985af7634aef


I just found the site. Thanks K!


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

nice color combos!


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Those are very beautiful.


----------



## cadman (Jan 25, 2009)

freyedknot,
What kind of paint do you use, if I may ask? BTW very nice looking colored blades.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

i use testors model paint in the small spray cans.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Where did you find those small cans?


----------



## Minivin5 (Dec 17, 2008)

The color combo's are perfect, hope you catch large on them!


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

discount drug mart


----------

